# Help needed to fit a Vento fridge fan please



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

hi,
I have just purchased a vento fridge fan i thiought the control box would be fitted in the living area of the van,but now it has arrived and i have had a look at it i am wondering if it is fitted behind the fridge close to the fan.as the wire is not very long,also you would need to disconnect the wire from the fan or control box which doesn,t seem right to me and the wires from the control box are coming out from the side and not the back.i would appreciate any help from anyone who has fitted one of these vento fans. many thanks in advance.tandc.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
When I fitted ours I mounted it on the side of the fridge housing alongside the step/outside light switch. I had to take the wiring off after making a careful note of which wire goes where. I then left the back off the switch box so the wire could go out of the back instead of the side. 
James


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

*vento fan*

Hi jp,
thanks for your answer.i will go down that route myself , did you disconnect the wire from the control box? as on the fan it is held in with a hard mastick .it is a good bit of kit but would have thought they would have made it a bit easier for wiring up.i was thinking of cutting the wire in half and joining it,iwill see which is the easiest when i open the control box.thank you terry.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Terry
I thought about cutting the wire but decided it was too thin for me to do a good job. I found mine was not fixed too much in the mastic and disconnected it at the fan end.
James


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitting*

The best way to use these fans is to wire them via a fan initiation thermostat and switch.

Take a feed off the permanent 12v supply to fridge and wire via a fuse and a switch to a 65c self re-setting initiation thermostat. Attach the stat to the fins at the end of the circuit marked "1" on the diagram below.

The alternative is a 45c air stat that will cut-in 45c!

™


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I just fitted one at the weekend. I like you thought that the wiring was too short, so I cut it off and used an old telephone extension cable which is the same gauge as the original, soldered it up and the control box is now up with the rest of the electrics 6 feet away from the fridge and it was easier to get a permanent live feed from the distribution panel.
Works a treat

Bob


----------

